# NorCal Dinner Invite - Jan 26, Saturday



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Since there are so many of us in Northern California, I wanted to pass along the information about the Capital Havanese Club of Northern California and their annual dinner along with _an invitation to join us_. You do not need to be a club member to attend, but the deadline is quickly approaching, so if you are interested, please contact Claudie Parrish *immediately*. Her email address is Claudie313(at)aol.com. (Change the "(at)" to an "@" or just click on the link.)

Saturday, January 26th at the Hungry Hunter in Sacramento. This is a fun social event, including a raffle, dinner, and member awards. No Host cocktails start at 6:00 PM with dinner being served at 6:30 PM.

Reservations, along with each person's dinner choice, and payment needed *by January 17th*.

*The Menu*
(All prices include sales tax and gratuity)

*Prime Rib* - Seared in a herb crust and slow roasted for hours to ensure the most tender prime rib available. Served with ruby port au jus, creamed horseradish, and red skin garlic mashed potatoes. Standard cut (12 oz) - $32.00

*Forest Mushroom Chicken *- Grilled chicken breasts covered with a rich whiskey peppercorn sauce accented with sautéed mushrooms. Served with rice pilaf - $24.00

*Baby Back Ribs* - A full slab of fall off the bone tender ribs, basted with a smoky barbecue sauce and baked. Served with red skin garlic mashed potatoes. - $30.00

*Vegetarian Entrée* - $26.00​
I hope to see some of you there!
If you are considering coming, Kathy, Elaine, Susan (mckennasedona), Katie and I all have a copy of the invitation that can be forwarded to your e-mail address, so just ask one of us if you'd like it.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well I will take the prime rib or the ribs please......oh well I am sure you guys will all have fun....I wish there were more havs around my area...!!!


----------

